# IVF Wales transfer to Bristol



## Seren73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi All

We have waited for 18 months for treatment at IVF Wales and have recently been chasing them and getting fobbed off on the phone.
Sent a few letters off asking for answers and got "we are not sure when you'll get treatment replies"

Received a phone call today stating that there is hardly any capacity (staff and other issues they say) to treat at IVF Wales so we need to be transfered to Bristol NHS and "should" be seen by April next year.
They say we have 5 days to give them an answer and once transfered cannot switch back to IVF Wales.
I asked why the funding could not be transfered to a private clinic so we could be treated in Wales.Was told that Bristol is the only link they have.

Anyone else have a similar call??
Really concerned.

thanks

Seren


----------



## foxyroxie36 (Jul 2, 2012)

I've not had a phone call, but we are in a very similar position to you. We have funded one (failed) IVF cycle at CRGW and I've been endlessly fobbed off by IVF Wales, by phone, by email and by post. Even the Welsh Assembly can't help, I've tried via my assembly member and got nowhere. 

We've been on the IVF waiting list since Nov 2010, so have waited 20 months now. I'm 36 and just feel I'm too old to wait for the NHS to buck up their ideas. We're self funding again in October this year. Potentially waiting until next April, when you've already waited 18 months, seems ridiculous.

I work in the NHS myself, and my own personal view is that later this year, when the Welsh health boards have to publish their spending plans for the next few years, many will make a case for stopping the funding for IVF altogether. They will likely justify this as a 'non essential' service, a bit like varicose vein surgery or cosmetic procedures.  I think that those of us stuck on the IVF Wales waiting list are simply being fobbed off until these spending plans are published. The politicians can get away with this politically, because the electorate at large have mostly had no problems conceiving, and many of them don't agree with IVF being provided on the NHS anyway, a view which I think stinks, but that is life unfortunately. 

If the Welsh assembly were to try reducing funding for cancer treatments, for example, obviously that would be politically unacceptable. They only cut funding for NHS treatments when they think they can 'get away with it' and still get re-elected. It's that simple.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ladies I have an assembly member that will ask questions at the assembly and actually fight our corner so if you want to contact her inbox me and I shall give her email address. She personally helped with the campaign for the increase in number of cycles funded. Ivf on a whole is not mega expensive to the goverment, it costs them 1.8 million a year, I do think that we might end up with a post code lottery at some point as I know the second cycle is being mostly picked up my local health boards!


----------



## Seren73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for your replies both.
Kara if you could pm me that email address that would be great.

Going to speak to the ombudsman tomorrow and get their view on this.
Will also call the body responsible for delivery of treatment who I have spoken to before.
Foxy I will pm you with any info I get.

After a bit of digging today it seems the extra (as if they weren't bad enough) delays have come about because of the decision to stop using lwc in Swansea for those further west.....thus all those were lumped  onto ivf wales list....correct me if I'm wrong.

There has been all sorts of spin by the welsh government on this and no action of late.....I tend to agree with you foxy and like you cannot wait any longer.

If I don't get satisfactory replies I will go to the press with this as will have nothing to loose. 

We would have had another private cycle earlier this year but held off and now find out ivf wales were lying to us and fobbing us off.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yes that's the reason for the increased waiting time, they are building a new clinic in neath which is pointless as they could of easy used lwc or crgw for nhs treatment instead of spending millions on a new clinic!
Here is angelas email- please every body email her and she will try her best to help

[email protected]

We no longer can sit back and just let them do this, I did something and look what happen everybody ended up with 2 cycle so the goverment can change their minds


----------



## Seren73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Kara , will do.

Have spoken with the Public services Ombudsman and also WHSSC and the situation is much as we think.
IVF Wales are in a MESS. 
They have stopped using LWC and the list at IVF Wales has increased dramatically.
So those who have waited a long time are being farmed out to Bristol NHS.
If you don't agree to the switch you'll it seems just languish on an ever growing and never reducing list in Wales.
Waste of time the lot of them!

Booking to have private treatment again today.
Failed completely, after both paying into their coffers for over 20 years and NEVER(except for the flu) using them, by the NHS!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I think its more a case of the goverment screwing over ivf wales well actually I know this to be the case. Ivf wales have no power at all in any of this which is so sad cause on the whole they are a great clinic. So sorry you have to go and have a private cycle, its disgraceful


----------



## foxyroxie36 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the updates. It's so frustrating isn't it?  I've often thought of going to the papers with this, but worry about two issues:
1) Publicising to all and sundry that I am being treated for infertility.
2) Lack of public sympathy, as many of the British public don't agree with IVF on the NHS anyway.

However, if feels as if every other avenue to try and get WAG to honour their need to deliver on NICE guidance just ends in a brick wall.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a few contacts within the media. 

Newspapers, itv and bbc news so if you need help give me a shout. Maybe those emailing angela could mention they are happy to speak to the media


----------



## Seren73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi
If you can PM the media contact info that would be great.


----------



## foxyroxie36 (Jul 2, 2012)

I had the phone call from IVF Wales on Friday afternoon. They gave me the option to transfer my care to Bristol, because they do not know when IVF Wales will have the capacity to do my treatment at all?!!

As far as Bristol goes, all they could say was that  treatment is aimed to be offered within the next financial year, so that could be any time up until the beginning of April 2013. Too long at my age when you have been waiting 20 months already 

Anyway, it's not much of a choice, so I accepted the offer of transfer of care, but I doubt we can hold out for the NHS for a treatment that may possibly, if you're lucky, happen mid way through 2013.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi i had an email from them saying exactly the same thing, i been on the list since november 2010, but i for 1 am not in a situation to be travlleling to bristol. Luckily for me though i opted to egg share while i was waiting and am due to start soon. Will get myself removed from their list. Just wish you every sucess and i know how stressfull a time this is xx


----------



## Amandalina (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi there,

Those of you who got the call to be transferred to Bristol, did you already have your initial new patient appointment at IVF Wales?

I've been waiting for that appointment for 5 months, and would be happy to switch to Bristol at this point, given everything I read about IVF Wales so far. Anyone know how I could do that? Or do I have to wait for them to decide for me?

Thanks,
Amandalina


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

amandalina i have had all my appointments from ivf wales and have been waiting for treatmant to start for 20 months, theres no harm giving them a call and find out where you stand. Good luck xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Urgent request ladies

Bbc news have been in touch and want to speak to patients having this very issue. Please pm me asap and I can put u in touch. Welsh speakers also needed.

Come on let your voices me heard. Speaking out for me gained everyone a second cycle!


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

This issue was covered in the local press today:
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/2012/08/12/welsh-ivf-couples-sent-to-england-due-to-huge-waiting-lists-91466-31596718/

Sorry you are all having to go through this, its no way to treat people.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for posting. This story should hit the bbc news today I believe


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I have also now transferred to Bristol.  I spoke with Kath (who deals with the waiting list) at IVF Wales who said they are transferring 150 patients to Bristol and the agreement between the two trusts is that they will all be seen and treatment started by April (within this financial year).  I have been waiting 16 months so not quite as long as some of you.  They are only transferring those who have waited the longest at the moment.  Obviously trying to clear those from the top of the list as they told me I would not be seen in Cardiff until April at the earliest and they could not guarantee that.  They basically have no idea when treatments will be back to normal in Cardiff.

Has anyone had the initial appt. in Bristol yet?


----------



## Seren73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi All

Sorry for lack of posts,have been away.

This whole matter is a disgrace IMO. I'm glad the press got onto it.I did email the Western Mail and the BBC.
All caused by the WAG deciding they would not use the Swansea clinic anymore,without either an idea or care what that would do to the people that had waited over the maxiumum time @ IVF Wales.
As ever we are treated as second class citizens in Wales.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

The bbc still hasn't found anyone to speak on camera I believe


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Rang Bristol this morning to see if im on the list, because cardiff have messed me around alot and bristol told me I should have appt letter by end of this week/beginning of next week. Yippee after 23 months of waiting


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Ellemay32 that is good news.  I have just tried to ring but the lady I need to speak to is in a meeting but they told me I can call back or arrange for her to call me.  Will try again later


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

smcwales i hope you get some good news about your appt soon hun xxx

I knew waiting times were bad but did'nt realise quite how bad it's disgusting that people are still waiting since 2010.  If i can help by emailing anyone just to be an extra voice let me know.  Im not very good at putting things into words so you'll have to give me a few pointers at what i need to say (Kara   ) xxx

I waited 18mths for our first tx and it will be 12mths for second go if it is in the new year!!!

My brother has had three cycles at bristol two of which have been successful. He say's the success rates are much better, although i have not checked this out.xxx


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Had a letter from bristol this am, they want more seman samples, going over next week. They asked if we received our consultant appointment yet


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Finally got an appointment through, waited so long for this moment now the start of the next leg in the journey


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Good luck ellemay let us know about your appt in Bristol and what it is like there xxx


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I spoke with Gail on Thursday we should have an appt. early Nov, can't wait to get things moving again.

Good luck Ellemay


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the kind thoughts, will let you know how it goes my consultant is dr villa? Glad you know you are getting appointment soon not like being left in limbo with cardiff. When the letter came through we have to fill all the paperwork in again and we have to go for all bloodwork again, at first I thought we were starting again but they just want fresh samples to continue, my other half thinks bristol dont trust cardiff. Anyways will let you know


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Blood tests and sperm sample need redoing yearly I believe even if your with the same clinic. 

The facts are ivf wales is a good clinic its the welsh goverment, their pulling of the funding for lwc and building a new clinic which isn't yet running that has caused such issues and waiting times. Its all a massive disgrace cause by our goverment


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thought that but my other half has always been suspicious lol. Kara the nhs will always be reactive rather than proactive, I work for them and have seen first hand how they cannot think further than their nose. There is no foresight into anything they do, to them it is money money money. If they can save £1 today they are not concerned regards to the thousands it has cost them down the line. How much is it costing them to send us to Bristol? probably a dam sight more than if they had just got on with the job. At the mo we are half way thro the financial yr there is no money left across the board so we have to start making savings, therfore cut a clinic, on paper it shows they have saved alot, they will wait until the next financiaal yr comes and when they are a bit flushed in april they will build a new clinic, in the mean time the cost has tripled because they have had to move patients to different area. Hence the debt is just absorbed into the next financial yr and that goes on yr after yr. Its called robbing peter to pay paul welcome to the nhs!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Disgraceful isn't it

At present ivf in wales cost around 1.8 million a year which is very little, I assume half of which is now going to bristol. 

The goverment wants to keep all ivf within the nhs without outsourcing which is totally bonkers and not cost effective as you say. Our welsh goverment is spending nhs money in england! Odd isn't it


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Went to BCRM today, bit tricky to find, its well sign posted when you get into filton,  best place to park is minor injuries car park and walk through, the existing hospital is having a revamp and when we went to find the place there were a few of what I thought were prefab cabins which are very shabby, we were directed by staff to the BCRM and it is a brand new unit which is very out of character but there we go. The unit is very modern and staff friendly. Luckily they have a refreshment corner in the unit because the main canteen is far away. Parking is about 2.50 for 2hrs I think and dont forget the £6 for the bridge .


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

ellemay how did your appt go?


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh sorry smcwales, we had to go for semen analysis again and we had to have bloods on tues next week, we opted not to have the bloods done then because after 1st of oct they are doing the amh test so I wanted to get that done. I have a further appoint on 29th oct with dr villa and it says in the letter that from this appoint we will immediately start treatment. Which at that point I will have waited 2yrs and 21 days lol and I just want to get started. At this point I feel life has been in limbo and just want to know if treatment will work. Not the most patient person lol


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

ellemay all sounds great to me.  I can't wait to get my appt. letter now.  I was told it would be for early November.  Fingers crossed that treatment will start immediately for me as well.

Keep us posted on how things go on the 29th x  You must be over the moon to get going after so long


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats on your appt ellemay you'll soon be on that rollercoaster all the best hun.  Can't wait to see how you get on xxx


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind thoughts, smc wales I hope yr appoint comes through for you soon, at the moment bcrm seem efficient so I have positive faith that you will get yr appoint. Im not actually that excited just relieved to be get going, I try to think positively but have also known others who it has not worked and are devasted so know it is russian roulette.


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Received my appt. date Nov 6th and it says no wait to start treatment at last we finally are moving on!


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh smcwales well chuffed for you. Fab news!


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks ellemay I can't wait to get started although I did have a little panic when I first read the letter lol


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

smcwales congratulations xxx


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks wales06


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ellemay good luck for the 29th lets hope it's an immediate start for you, keep us posted. xx

Smcwales not long for you either now the 6th will be here in no time.  Fingers crossed for you hun xx

I got a planning appt in cardiff on the 13th but not holding my breath as they kept saying it would'nt be till new year.  But you never know xxx


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Good luck Monday Ellemay

Wales06 I am keepingr everything crossed for you for the 13th xxx

It will be great if there are 3 of us cycling around the same time nothing like a bit of moral support!


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the support girls, will let you know what happens. Felt stressed earlier in the week, worrying about every detail but feel better tonight I have 2 days off now and a girl in work has just finished her 1st cycle and is preg with twins. That gave me positive vibe. Happy thoughts girls x


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ellemay how did you get on today  hope it was good news xxx

I had the dreaded cancellation letter today.  Tx planning postponed from 13 nov till 15 jan.  You ladies are sooo lucky going to Bristol i wish i was xxx


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh wales06 so sorry to hear your news did they say why it was posponed? is there any way you can get in if someone cancels? I am feeling your pain because I have felt like I have waited an age.  Went to my appoint today saw dr villa, she was very informative, went through all the medical questions again, my bloodwork came back better this time than in cardiff I am actually ovulating, the only prob is my ferritin levels are low and she told me to start ferrous sulphate tabs. My other half still has a low sperm count, they have every thing else good but just low. She gave us a 45% chance of conceiving. Had an internal ultra sound and uterus appears good and actually showed me that I had ovulated, she did say that I have a borderline polycystic ovaries which is new to me. Filled in loads of forms and weighed in my bmi is now 29.4 which shocked me but I always thought I was 5ft 6in and im 5ft 5ins but aleast I made it in. Told me to keep dieting. Now have my planning appoint 27th nov. Left there feeling very upbeat and positive. She asked me if I had any questions and I told her I dont care what they did to me just give me a baby lol. Time will tell, but for now not crying and has spurred me on.


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

wales06 I am so sorry you get the cancellation letter.  Were you offered the transfer to Bristol?

Ellemay did they measure your height and weight to check your bmi?  Sounds like the appt. went well x


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yep they did take height and weight to measure bmi, having lost 3 and half stone I really only scraped through but determined now to lose more


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Bloods and SA done this morning looking forward to Tuesday now.  Ellemay the first appt. then is just the form filling?  I guess I have a bit more waiting to do!  I was hoping to get started this side of christmas but that might be wishful thinking I guess.

I have lost just over 5 stone and will just be scraping in under 30 for my bmi.  I have been doing weight watchers since June last year.  It is so hard to lose weight but it will be worth it in the end (fingers crossed!)


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Had my consultation this morning a day earlier than originally booked in.  They did my weight and height and my BMI came up as 30.1 and they were fine with that as I told them I had lost 5 stone and they had the original picture I submitted to Cardiff over 18 months ago and a new photo from last week the difference was amazing lol.  Blood tests all came back fine but my iron is low so am taking iron supplements with orange juice to help absorb them. Planning appt. is December 13th and I was told treatment will be January which will be great for work as my holidays start from Jan 1st.

Wales06 I hope you are hanging in there xx


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Fab news smcwales so much to look forward to in the new yr


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Great news for you both and you've both done amazing with your weight.  I've been lucky there i think my bmi is about 26.5 but i could really do with losing a stone just to feel comfy but it is something i struggle with as im not a fan of fruit and veg  
The appt was cancelled due to swansea patients being moved to cardiff i spoke to Jodie and she said there was nothing she could do even though im supposed to be fast tracked    so we just have to think that good things come to those who wait  

My new appt is on the 15 jan so we could be around the same time,  im having steroids, gestone injections and assisted hatching this time i said throw it all at me as its our last go   .  The only thing that concerns me is that it was agreed with Arrianna and she will be on maternity leave but it should be in my notes  

Whats the weather like with you guys, i don't mind it cold as long as its bright.  I didn't see any fireworks last night.  I usually go with my bro  sil and niece but they are due to have they're second ivf baby anytime and im struggling with it a little so keeping a bit of distance, also it would have been my due date yesterday so i came home got in my pjs and snuggled up with dh watching films.

Oh well keep warm and well girlies xxx


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Wales06 enjoy christmas and the new year before your Jan appt.

thanks ellemay less than 3 weeks until you find out dates for yourself


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

oh wales06 thinking of you at such a tough time and empathise with your heartache. I also have babies popping out everywhere in my family. Its easier to distance yourself for a little while until you can gather our thoughts and emotions, I find once ive had a good cry then I can put it behind me and move on til the next one. I never begrudge others but its such a bitter feeling and a very out of character for me. 
We have been away for a short break for dh birthday which has helped me relax, now back to reality lol.  Im going to keep busy over christmas and work,  I wont enjoy it but at least I'll have a clean house and it will stop me eating lol.  Its cold as hell up here but we've got the coal fire going constantly. Also didnt see fireworks as it upsets my fur babys. Take it easy on yrself and it wont be long now positive thoughts   xx


----------



## Sparkle76 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi All,

Please could you help, you all seem so experienced at this...

My GP referred me to our local hospital in March 2011, I've had an xray of my fallopean tubes and they were clear, they also put me on 3 months of clomefene but it didn't work.  My last appointment I waited for 2 and a half hours after my appointment time to be told by the consultant that he didn't know why I was there, even though I'd been sent an appointment.  For each of the 3 appointments, I saw a different consultant and they all had different opinions, as the second one said that she was going to up my dose of clomefene, but I didn't get given them.

I have since had my first appointment at IVF Wales in Cardiff (7th November 2012) and they told me that I will have to wait another 2 years!!!  Which will mean that I will have been waiting 4 years since my GP referral.  Which will make me 39!!!! The end age for treatment.

This really doesn't seem right to me.  I know that IVF Wales has a really long waiting list, but is there anything that I can do to move this forward??

I noticed that many of you have been approached to transfer to Bristol, do you think I would qualify.

I'm so down now and I really can't afford private treatment, but I'm getting close to putting myself in more dept to take my chance of pregnancy as time really isn't on my side.

I would really appreciate any help that you could give me.

Thank you so much.

K


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sparkle so sorry hun i know its awful as i have been there, i have been waiting 2 years and they offered me the transfer, but had allready decided against it and to go down another route, you should really give them a call and explain the age issue etc see if theres anything they can do to help you, i hope you get somewhere as i know how extremely stressful it is, good luck xx


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

From my understanding they have transferred those who have been waiting the longest.  I know some of the ladies I have spoken to have been waiting two years already and I had been waiting over 18 months.  There was a limit to the number of people they would transfer and it would be unlikely that as you have only just been added to the waiting list that you would get that option. Although did not give up and it is always worth asking if you don't ask you don't get. Good luck xx


----------



## Sparkle76 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi thank u both for yr support. 

I asked ivf Wales today and they said that the wait is two years, argh it's going to 
have been about 4 yrs since my gp referral!! 

Can't really afford private, but if its the only chance. 

People have mentioned about lwc and another place, please could u let me know the name of the other one or how I can contact them. 

Good luck to all u.ladies out there


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

ellemay good luck tomorrow let us know how things go x

wales06 hope the waiting isn't driving you crazy x

Sparkle the wait times are ridiculous.  I am sure if you look through the south wales board there are posts about different clinics.  Good luck!


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

After reading this thread I am glad we have decided not to bother with the NHS.

We are going to be doing egg sharing at CRGW. Heard nothing but good things.

x


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Beckha bristol have been great so far but Cardiff are having a lot of issues.  Good luck at CRGW x


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

smcwales said:


> Beckha bristol have been great so far but Cardiff are having a lot of issues. Good luck at CRGW x


Thank you very much. I hope bristol get you your baby.

x


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies just checking in to see how you are all coming along, anyone started tx yet? xxx


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I'm new to all this and haven't a clue what I'm doing!!

I'd like to make friends with people in the same boat as me, all my friends have children and i have no-one that i can talk too..

I have been on the waiting list for over 2 years now (trying for 8 years) i keep getting fobbed off with dates, and my latest app i was told they had stopped treatment for now in Cardiff and that i should think about Bristol, does any one have any views on this?? Is it really any quicker? I've been told that if i stay in Cardiff then there hoping that i should start around March time!! But then everytime i think i get close something else comes up!

Sorry if I've gone on a little, I'm just kinda at a loss and no-one to talk it through with.

xx


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Sonyab,  Don't appologise hun we've all been there at some point.  
Im currently waiting for my second tx at cardiff and had my appt cancelled once, a friend of mine had had 6 cancellations!

I have heard great things about Bristol and my brother went there 3 times and now has 2 gorgeous little girls.  Only you can make the decision but i know if i had been offered i would have gone.
My first tx at Cardiff although the nurses were fantastic i felt like i was being rushed through as things like my lining never seemed quite right but then they would call and say "it's alright we will carry on"

This time i know to be more assertive!!!!!

As i said only you can decide i suppose you also need to consider how far you will have to travel, as you will be back and fore around 4/6 times, and how work are with you having time off if you have to travel along way.

It's all very stressful but hey we're all strong ladies and we'll get through it.

We're always here to help as best we can or listen if you need to rant.
Let us know what you decide and how you get on .    I have a planning appt on the 15 jan and just praying it doesn't get cancelled again.  I also post on a cycling thread, if you click on my profile then my posts you can see them as i cant remember what they are called but they are full of lovely ladies who will help you with any questions.
Keep me posted      Wales06


----------



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Sonyab, just thought I would let you know that I have been referred to bcrm from ivf Wales after waiting 2.5 years. Although it is a bit of a pain travelling over there, it is worth it as bcrm are very organised and I've had no appointment cancellations or anything like that. It is easy to park and has a calmer feel about the place compared to Cardiff where everything seems stressful from trying to park, walking through the busy concourse and corridor and the rubbish waiting area. I haven't started TX yet but so far much more positive experience at bcrm


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for replying, everyone seems really nice here!

Yes i think i need to be a little more assertive as there are a few things that don't seem right my end either, and things that go unexplained!
I kinda brushed off Bristol because of the travelling, I'm already far from Cardiff and i usually stay the night before because they are early apps and knowing that i will need to make a few trips did make me think.

It is really stressful, and although they say try not to think about it too much, its alot harder said than done!

I think I'll give them a call and see what further news there is, if anything! And perhaps have a rethink on Bristol

Good luck to you both! xx


----------



## iz29 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi all, I hope you dont mind if I tag along. I have been on the list for an age, like all of you. Im expecting my plan appointment on 21st Jan, unless they cancel it before then! My dh had to nag them for this one as at one point they had my dates wrong and thought we had been waiting less time than we had - they did apologize!! Our problems at the moment lie with husband as we have recently found out we need donor sperm. x


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Iz29 Welcome and goodluck with your appointment  dont be afraid to ask questions or for them to repeat things if you dont understand.
I wrote out some questions to take with me.    

Sonylab  Let us know how you get on xxx  

Smcwales Goodluck hun im keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## iz29 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you Wales06. It sound stupid but what sort of questions did you ask. Im really scared that they will cancel this appointment.  x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi are any of you ladies interested in speaking to the BBC news Wales about transfer to Bristol waiting times etc. 
we need this story in the media as it will help the situation but we need someone to speak out. Pm me


----------



## iz29 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good luck Wales06 with your appointment on Tuesday x


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Wales06 did your appt. go ahead?  If so how did it go.

I am currently in the middle of tx at BCRM they have been fab so far.  I was supposed to have my scan today after 7 days of menopur injections.  If I can't get there tomorrow the cycle will be cancelled.  The nurse was lovely on the phone and told me not to panic but how can I not worry.  We will be making our way over in the morning whatever happens!

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Iz29  Have a look through this site at others posts and pick things up.  There is a link somewhere about questions to ask but im not too sure where i'll try to find it for you. xx


Smcwales  Did you make it hun i really hope so i think all the main roads were clear.  im keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx 

Well my appt went well,  I now know my amh is 6.4 which is low and why i was on max menpur last time.  Im booked in provisionally for ec on the 18th feb.  Just waiting for AF to arrive now for baseline scan which should be between 28/31 jan fingers crossed. xxxx


----------



## iz29 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you Wales 06. Im glad that the appointment went well and good luck for the next stage x

Smcwales - I hope that you made it hun. Like wales06 said all the main roads were clear - lets hope they were on the other side of the bridge. x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi
I'm new to this forum and wondered if anybody had any update about what is happening in IVF Wales please?  I've been on the waiting list for over 2 years and turn 40 in June so not much time left. Was meant to meet with head of IVF Wales in November but she forgot to turn up.  Currently having treatment in CRGW - had 2 embryos transferred on Saturday but started bleeding today so thinking what my other options are.
Thanks.


----------



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Sarapd,

Sorry to hear you have started to bleed after your ET 

I know IVF Wales have transfered a load of people from their waiting list to BCRM because they haven't the capacity or staff and have been in crisis. I don't know when they will be back on track. I went to CRGW while waiting too. Part of the problem is that a lot of staff have gone to CRGW I think, but that's no excuse for not letting you know what's happening. 

I always found IVF Wales very disorganised and not very communicative. If you're not getting anywhere I would phone your AM and ask them to find out on your behalf, at least you will know your options then

good luck
xx


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Sarapd

I've also be on the list 2 and a half years, On Monday i had the letter to go for treatment planning on the 7 th March for the possibility to start May/June (should of started Dec/Jan) I'm happy that finally i have a date just hope they don't cancel..

Have you called them to see where you are on the list?

Gutted because i had a holiday booked and have cancelled then to top it off my best friend calls me last night to tell me her fab news, i couldn't speak to her, i felt so bad but i couldn't control the crying, I've cried all night!!!

Sorry about my little outburst of changing the subject, just needed to say say it, I'm in bits...

xx


----------



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

sonyab

not surprised you're upset, I would be too. The uncertainty of TX starting, having to cancel your holiday and then the dreaded phone call from your friend. 

I fear this call from my sister/friend above anything else. this is one of the hardest things with IF, everyone else's lives just keep going and we have to suck it up. 

maybe you could have a weekend break before your treatment plan -something to look forward to. Treat yourself and be kind to yourself, you're having a difficult time right now



xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi i had a letter monday from IVF wales to go for treatment planning 5th March, have been waiting 3 years in May! But have allready started my 2nd cycle at CRGW, so its a few months too late im afraid, but just wanted to say i had given up hope, and didnt expect a letter, so maybe you will hear something soon whoever is waiting, good luck all xxx


----------



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi everyone, there was a piece on BBC Wales news this evening about treatment delays. This hardly ever gets covered in the news, good to see it publicised a bit

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-politics-21264423


----------



## louise31 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi all,

I too have been transferred to BCRM i have to say the set up there is much more friendly than that at IVF Wales. I started Norethisterone on Thurs (31st Jan) and the suprefact nasal spray yesterday. I have to return to BCRM on the 15th for blood test and swab and then a scan on 20th to see how things are developing. Lots of emotions going on at the moment with such a long wait i can't believe that treatment is actually underwayy!!


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey ladies,  I have started my second cycle at last  

Im sorry to hear of your wait new ladies, the only thing i done was just keep onto them in the end i was ringing them ever week  

Sonnyab take some time out hun and get yourself in the right frame of mind.  Just think that could be you making those phone calls before long and imagine how happy you will be feeling    I know how hard it is my sister in law went through ivf exactly the same time as me and hers worked mine never.  So every time i look at my new beautiful little niece im reminded of what could have been.  Its very hard to not be bitter especially as they have two now.  Keep your chin up lovely xxx


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Louise good luck with your cycle you are a month behind me I started on December 27th and tested yesterday.

My test yesterday was BFP!!!!!


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wales06 thank you hun

smc massive congratualtions!!!


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

I chased IVF Wales a few weeks ago and I have it in writing that my first cycle with them will start before I turn 40 in June.  The only thing is that I've heard such bad things about IVF Wales and have had such bad experiences there already that I don't know whether I trust them to do the best for me, and given my age, I haven't got the time to mess around for a few months.
Would appreciate it if anybody could share their experiences (good and bad) about IVF Wales.
Thanks.
Sara.


----------



## louise31 (Jan 31, 2013)

Smcwales- congratualtions on your result, thats fab news    What stage are you at now, i'm still d/r but start stimming next weds cannot wait to start that.

Sarapd- i have to say i didn't have a very good experience with IVF wales, lots of chasing up and didn't seem to get anywhere fast, we were then transferred to BCRM which i have to say eventhough there is a longer journey, the set up seems better. Hopefully though things have become better there as they have been able to transfer people and relieve the pressure. At least you have got it in writing that they are going to start it before you are 40. Fingers crossed you will hear something soon


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have to speak as i find and other than the wait i find the staff lovely there.  I did feel my first tx was rushed but explained this to them and this cycle has been great so far  .  Im due to have et on sat with 5 blasts (only 2 back though lol)


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for that Wales06.  

When I met with Dr D'Angelo in November I told her we were having treatment in CRGW and she told me not to tell IVF Wales how many cycles we had there.  She completely understood the situation we were in and seemed to be at the end of her tether with it all.  So Rocky, you could go to IVF Wales despite having had two cycles at CRGW.  I'm still waiting for my appointment and am going to go to discuss planning and see how we feel about them.  If we don't feel comfortable or confident with them then we won't have any cycles there.  I've heard such mixed responses, including people saying that they feel they've wasted two cycles there.  

Good luck to everyone.

Sara.xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice sarapd, i dont know what to do, my appointment is the week of my scheduled egg collection   

I just want to say i know 2 ladies personally who have had treatment at ivf wales, 1 had her bfp 1st go and now has a little boy, the other got her bfp 2nd go and now has 8 month old twins, and both women say that allthough they are stretched staff wise, the care was very good xxx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for that Rocky. We actually had an appointment for IVF Wales on 25 February so the timing is perfect for us. It might be worth you ringing IVF Wales and seeing if you can be deferred for a few months as back up, although fingers crossed you won't need it.
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------

